# Southern Breeders?



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

What size? And do mean the SE or the SW (or the mid-south, ha!)?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Sorry I don't have specific recommendations, but almost all your ask's are going to serve you and the pup well.

What's going to trip you up is your price range. $2000 is pretty much rock bottom for a well bred poodle, from good lines, fully health tested and title-proven dam/sire.


----------



## DogParentofOne (10 mo ago)

Liz said:


> What size? And do mean the SE or the SW (or the mid-south, ha!)?


like from Kentucky and down area


----------



## DogParentofOne (10 mo ago)

Rose n Poos said:


> Sorry I don't have specific recommendations, but almost all your ask's are going to serve you and the pup well.
> 
> What's going to trip you up is your price range. $2000 is pretty much rock bottom for a well bred poodle, from good lines, fully health tested and title-proven dam/sire.


That’s what I’ve been looking at too. I’m just trying to find ways to raise my budget a bit


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Until some personal references come in, your first, best source is the Poodle Club of America.
There are national breeder referral contacts PCA National Breeder Referral - The Poodle Club of America
and local/regional clubs Search for Local Clubs/Breeders - The Poodle Club of America

They'll be able to advise on specific breeders.



DogParentofOne said:


> I’m just trying to find ways to raise my budget a bit


Keep in mind that the initial purchase price is the least of this many year commitment. Pet insurance or dedicated savings for emergencies is very important. There's a few threads that go into overall costs.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

DogParentofOne said:


> I don’t care if it’s a show line, hunting line (if it is a hunting one, i would prefer it to be a lower-medium drive rather than high), or pet line, as long as it’s healthy!


This has been rolling around in the back of my mind until it popped out a little while ago.

When you're working with a quality, conscientious breeder there is no distinction between "show lines", "pet lines", or "hunting lines" (more on those below).

Every dog bred will held to the same standards and given the same upbringing, care and attention. They should all be bred with health, temperament, and conformation as the goal. Sure, some pups will be born with fewer "show faults" (conformation) so they may be held back for that competition. Dogs with more "drive" go to active homes or if that tendency can be replicated thru breeding, they may be part of a program focused on working dogs. (See Louter Creek Louter Creek Red Hunting Poodles )
Drive is a component of temperament but isn't the definer of temperament. I think our breeder/trainer/performance/competition/members can explain better than I what I'm trying to say. 

A quality, conscientious breeder has one line, their best.

This misconception is what the less-than breeders hope folks don't learn is false.

-------------

One of our well known and well-respected breeder/members, farleysd, says this about that:

_This topic brings to light a funny little experience I had a few years ago when I was in Vancouver evaluating a litter of puppies. One of the prominent Canadian breeders and I were bantering back and forth about the virtues of each puppy, one of the people watching started getting a horrid look on her face, finally she couldn't hold back any longer and almost sobbing said, "don't you like ANY puppy in this litter!' Without skipping a second she and I both simultaneously yelled out "we love them all!" The point is, that when conformation people get together we are trying to determine the best puppy from the litter to continue with. Every little detail counts. This might sound harsh when someone is looking in, we are only wanting to continue moving forward with the best.

When evaluating a dog for breeding I reference an equilateral triangle,,,,,, all three sides of this decision must be equal, the three sides are * health *temperament * conformation. Each are equally important:

Health -- I want a healthy dog in my life, I want my dog to live a long, happy, and carefree life. (Testing is important)
Temperament -- My dog will live in my house with me and my family, I must have a good dog that I never worry will be disruptive in any manner. (Temperament testing is important)
Conformation -- the make and shape of the dog also impacts 'form and function' form and function will also determine how this puppy will be able to move and live a daily existence. (Evaluation is important)

To what end: I cannot keep, show, or breed, every dog in the litter, what is important to me will benefit the people that wish to have one of my dogs. I do not know which puppy I will keep until the day of my "puppy pick" so each puppy will be raised as the one who will potentially be the one that stays. Each puppy will receive the "military training exercises," (now known as early neurological stimulation exercises) temperament testing at 49 days old, and show evaluation at 8 weeks old. I can only keep one, so the rest are raised as if they are going to stay.

ALL POODLES ARE IMPORTANT: Confirmation flaws just separate the ones that go into the show ring and will eventually be bred. I don't like it when someone states the are 'just looking for a pet' every drop of love and respect should be given to each dog, show or companion, for once a show dog is retired from the ring, it is still my companion.

Is conformation important? short answer , Yes. Is conformation showing important? Yes, this help determine health, temperament, and conformation.

As a red and apricot breeder, it is even more important since I have to complete in the ring with very experienced, seasoned black and white breeders (and let's face it, historically they have concentrated on quality for a much longer period of time with a greater gene pool). In the whelping box, I have an unusually high number of unethical breeders, breeding only for the sake of color. 









Conformation?


That is why the standards were written. Each breed standard describes a dog who is able to do the job he was bred for while staying sound and healthy. Some deviations from the standard, such as docked tails and cropped ears, are just cosmetic and have nothing to do with soundness, but most of...




www.poodleforum.com




_


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Check out Tintlet in Franklin, N.C. They were on my short list. Franklin is in the far western tip of North Carolina.


----------

